# Foil Paper



## Basil Brush (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi ... Anyone any good ideas with regard to the quick and easy method of removing foil wallcoverings??? I know what your gonna say ... aint no easy way ..... but there must be a trick I dont know of?

Thanx


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

As you said there is no easy way, try here

http://safeandsimple.com/new/Need help Form.htm


----------



## sothpaw painter (Apr 16, 2008)

paper tiger the surface and apply Dif Gel, allow to soak in for 15-20 minutes then remove


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

paper tiger the surface and apply Dif Gel, allow to soak in for 15-20 minutes then remove

Good luck:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Bill, I got this foil removal job coming up and I know the glue is going to be tough. If I can't get the foil and glue up I was just going to paint over it. Wha da ya say? 

I want to do a good job as he's a local republican committeeman that's also a pastor at the church. I met him while at a march downtown but he sounds like a nice guy. There should really be some great conversations on the job if you know what I mean.

I was also wondering what the going rate for something like this should be, but I really don't want to press my luck.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was always under the impression that the skill level required was low so you may be ok just winging it. 

Sell yourself as a professional even if you are not. 

How hard can it be Bill does it with one foot in the grave.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> ...I want to do a good job as he's a local republican committeeman that's also a pastor at the church...
> 
> I was also wondering what the going rate for something like this should be, but I really don't want to press my luck.


He's a pastor, doesn't that mean an automatic freebie?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Smitty, may I call ya Smitty?, fisrt as you know foil don't like to let no moisture into it's backside to get at the glue. So foist, you gotta brake tghe foil barriar. What I like is sumthing wijh a hole buch off sharp points, like one of these:










But you gotta lay on it REALL hard, to mayke shure it gets through that tuff foild laier. Don't be shy like a geek at the prom, really lay into it. Hit it. and hit hard. 

Then, as you know, not just nuthing will break the glue's bond, and I don't never senn any Glue-be-gone, so whats I like is a good solvent, like acidtone, benzene, or even gasolene. Spray it on with the wife's plant spayer. Let it saok in. Light up a smoke while your waiting. 

I then like getting off with like a disc grinder









or belt sander. 

If the dust is like too thick n heavy in tje room, put a bigg ole box fan it the winder, don't blow it out, the dame smog polize will nab you. Blow the frseh aire in. Open a door inta the howze.

Shuld take you abot a day to do a small bedroom. I usually charge 65.50 and hour, but they supply the gazolene.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

If you are going to get paid and some one is willing to pay - work is work . If it's on like a rock certainly priming caulking Spackle can hide a foil for a life time . But if idiosyncrasy is forcing the desire to get back to the real sheet rock . well here goes
score walls apply thick gel wall cover remover (very heavy ) with brush & roller one wall at a time, wile wall is very slimed up take a low cost sheet plastic and put on wall with a Wall cover brush the wetness of paste remover will allow plastic film to stay After all walls have been covered walk away for 24 hours and let remover work for you . If you scored it proper and also (don't hit rock) the gel remover should penetrate and allow you to knife off. 
Best test a section to see if it will work for your particular situation. Regardless 
if walls were not well primed to create a true moisture barrier you could be looking at a impossible project . All factors have to be considered
---------
Many years ago 25 at least 3m made a wall cover remover the first gel type & heck that stuff worked it some how broke down the foil to a soft muck relativity easy to remove . Future gel removers from other companies are not like the original but I bet even though the original 3M was water based it probably was poison cause it quietly disappeared from market well before VOC laws


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Craftworks,

to be serious now (I hope you saw the tongue in cheek as I responded to Paul's april fools post), scoring tools (paper tiger, etc) are not thought of too well by many of us. Sure, we know how to use them without scoring the substrate, but I never thought they scored evenly and thoroughly. In many posts on stripping, you will see my reference to 36 grit paper in a palm sander. Just a quick buzz over the surface does an excellent job at allowing moisture to get at the paste. 

In the last month or so, underdog has described a method of applying joint compound over a difficult strip. I have to try it sometime. In the past, instead of JC, I have applied Romans 880 paste (because it has a very long open time) and then coat the walls with plastic to extend that open time. Others have sprayed the walls with their favorite solution and then covered with plastic to prevent evaporation.

I am and itching to do a combination, mix 880 into the joint compound.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

the OP seem to have a legitimate question but yes using gas and other flammables wile smoking would also work and allow you to recommend a contractor to rebuild the home , Be a good finders fee involved.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Craftworks said:


> the OP seem to have a legitimate question but yes using gas and other flammables wile smoking would also work and allow you to recommend a contractor to rebuild the home , Be a good finders fee involved.


Yes it was a legitimate question but it was asked 5yrs ago. Hopefully the op got it worked out and made money if he/she did the job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yes it was a legitimate question but it was asked 5yrs ago. Hopefully the op got it worked out and made money if he/she did the job.



I'm surprised I missed it 5 years ago, but now I understand why Paul posted the April fool by tempting me with such a succulent carrot :thumbup:

I've hung some finicky foil (any amount is too much) but can't remember exceptionally bad experiences stripping it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm surprised I missed it 5 years ago, but now I understand why Paul posted the April fool by tempting me with such a succulent carrot :thumbup:
> 
> I've hung some finicky foil (any amount is too much) but can't remember exceptionally bad experiences stripping it.


You and the OP joined at the same time. He has 7 posts and you have over 20k. I think you knew this was going to happen and ignored him on purpose. 

:jester:


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

I never bother to look at original dates posted . Foil hangs well but removal is a pain. Some jobs years ago i used hang a scrim liner first for future ease of removal , I'd put the R35 on the liner . I've hung over 150,000 rolls of paper in every conceivable layout in homes , but in the last 10 years at best 500 . I have installed tile over the last 10 yrs so my propensity is alive as to lay outs measuring and the touch
I'd like to hang some substrates just to test out some of the new adhesives . I bet the non staining clear types have come along way, I assume clay base is still around . If I could hang some paper I would be like a time traveler comparing the changes in 30 years. I bet many of the wacky unstable substrates are gone . I see rolls come out of the factory proper now so customer sees paper for 5 inches but the rest it is rolled backing up so no more dealing with the curl . I will attest in the years paper was very popular there was a lot not so hangable. I hope if substrates make a come back I'll not be 80 yrs old (hope to be alive),
any way just not that much Wall covers even sold at the local paint stores in the north PA & NY areas,as they tell me. 
Safe to say how ever your gonna remove foil it's a good days work . Back in the day many a customer did not want the expense of removal and the inevitable wall repair - so it was faster = less $ to oil prime caulk top , bottom & corners and redi patch seams - and a extra oil prime coat for good measure . Heck the walls were smooth .Many years later Some body paid the piper to remove that. 
-------------------------------------------------------
I remember once i was removing a foil that kinda would peel off .I found that by using a yard stick the width of it , I cut the foil at that width over and over probably a 1000 plus times . But sure enough it would peel in those one inch wide slivers I guess due to less Resistance


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm surprised I missed it 5 years ago, but now I understand why Paul posted the April fool by tempting me with such a succulent carrot :thumbup:
> 
> I've hung some finicky foil (any amount is too much) but can't remember exceptionally bad experiences stripping it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

